# URGENT! budgie mom looking tired and sick



## Ladoobudgie02 (Mar 20, 2021)

Hello, this is my first time on this forum and my female budgie who is a single mom to two chicks seems often tired, she is active, she eats, moves around the cage but I often notice that sometimes when she's sitting, she blinks very slowly -compared to my other budgies- as if she was tired or drowsy. And today morning we noticed that her poop is watery, it was all water. 
I personally haven't seen her poop yet to determine if it is a one time thing or not and her vent and feathers near it seem to be clean. No signs of poop anywhere. So I was wondering if she might be sick or she is simply very tired considering she has to feed two chicks all on her own. Please, help me, I'm in desperate need of help. I don't want anything to happen to her 😞


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Do you have experience in breeding budgies? How old are the chicks and what happened to the male? What is the diet of the female? A budgie will sometimes pass only urine, was it just clear urine or was it actually the fecal portion of the dropping that was watery? What type of set up do you have is she the only bird in the cage with the nest box?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*We really need additional information from you.
Where is the male - why isn't he involved?
Is the female in a breeding cage on her own with the two chicks?
Have you had experience in breeding budgies in the past?
Do you know the proper way to hand-feed a chick?
Do you have an Avian Vet on stand-by to help if needed?
Are you giving her adequate and healthy vegetables in addition to her seed, egg food and a calcium supplement?
How old are the chicks at this time?*


----------

